# Bonnie did a reading for us



## minimule (Jul 15, 2005)

It was very interesting. She said she saw his personality as Don Knotts. That fits him. He is a clown and is a riot to be around. I always tell people that he is the same as Donkey in Shrek. Always acting out, trying to be the center of attention.

My problem with him is he doesn't want to back up. When she asked him why he wouldn't he told her "because donkeys don't back up!" Sounds like what he would say if he could talk. She asked him why donkeys don't back up and he told her he couldn't see where he was going. I now know what I need to work on with him.

She said he loves it when I scratch him, which it is obvious when I do scratch him he loves it. He doesn't want me to stop. She said he was a little perverted (wanted her to scratch a private area




).

He told her one of my mares is too bossy and doesn't respect him. He said she is always trying to boss everyone else and she has to go. Yup! I have a boss mare that always pushes everyone else around. The problem is I bought her for him!

I had Bonnie ask him if what he thought of my farrier. I always felt there was some anamocity (sp?) between the 2. He said the farrier is an a**hole! He said he has a hidden agenda and doesn't like the donkey games. He said he just wants to hurry and get the job done. He has the impression that it could be bad if he was left alone with him.

She said he misses the little girl that scratched his neck. If it is whom I think it is, she was only here 1 time and not for very long. I'm trying to contact her Dad to see if that is who it is.

He also told her I was heavy handed with my right hand when driving. I'm right handed so that makes sense. I'll fix that.

She was pretty much on with him. She said he and I have a good connection and to listen to my gut. He and I communicate well and are very bonded.

Thank you Bonnie! You've confirmed some of my feelings and gave me an insight to my boy.


----------



## Marnie (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm glad you put this thread on, it's always interesting to read about Bonnies readings. Thats pretty funny "because he can't see!"


----------



## runamuk (Jul 15, 2005)

> "because donkeys don't back up!" Sounds like what he would say if he could talk. She asked him why donkeys don't back up and he told her he couldn't see where he was going












that is such a sensible answer but still too funny....maybe you need to fashion him a rearview mirror










> He said the farrier is an a**hole!









naughty donkey needs soap in his mouth







You know whenever you post pics of him he sounds like a real character.....too funny and yep I guess donkeys really are opinionated


----------



## small herd (Jul 15, 2005)

Bonnie tells it like it is !!!


----------



## appypintolady (Jul 15, 2005)

Does Bonnie do phone readings??


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jul 15, 2005)

This is incredible! You've got quite a guy there. Marty could probably come up with a fantastic book about him. Isn't Bonnie wonderful! I'm so glad you made this post. I love hearing results from Bonnie's readings. We are all so blessed to have her use the talents God gave her to help our beloved animals. Keep us posted about the little girl. I'm so curious. Enjoy your funny little fellow and good luck with that rear view mirror!

LOL,

Joan


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Shawna, That Kilroy of yours is such a character, gosh--if you put him and Earl together, (that character of a donkey that I have, but hes a standard size!) I bet those two could be a 2 donkey sold-out show! I can just imagine! Sounds like Bonnie really hit things right on the head with him. ENJOY. Corinne


----------



## Range (Jul 16, 2005)

Funny, my donkey has a difficult time with backing up, too. Perhaps that's the reason! I could totally see (and hear) a donkey saying, "Donkeys DON'T back up, duh!"


----------



## minimule (Jul 17, 2005)

Now I'm wishing I would have asked her to explain to him that SOME donkeys DO backup! The last show we went to, he got second in the driving class because he wouldn't back up!


----------



## SuziB (Jul 21, 2005)

appypintolady said:


> Does Bonnie do phone readings??
> 425528[/snapback]
> ​



Does Bonnie do readings of BIG horses, as well? I've got one who is a total enigma to me. I want to help her, but I just cannot get a handle on the situation!

SuziB


----------



## horsefeather (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, Bonnie does big horses, dogs, cats, etc. and she does phone readings!


----------



## SuziB (Jul 21, 2005)

horsefeather said:


> Yes, Bonnie does big horses, dogs, cats, etc. and she does phone readings!
> 429885[/snapback]
> ​



Great! Thank you. So how do I contact her?

SuziB


----------



## horsefeather (Jul 21, 2005)

Go to Main Page, click on Breeders Connect, scroll down and you will see Animal Communicators. Click there.



SuziB said:


> horsefeather said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Bonnie does big horses, dogs, cats, etc. and she does phone readings!
> ...


----------



## SuziB (Jul 22, 2005)

horsefeather said:


> Go to Main Page, click on Breeders Connect, scroll down and you will see Animal Communicators.  Click there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All Right! Thank you, Horsefeather. I shall get in touch with her as soon as I can afford to. I have checked out her website. Very interesting.

SuziB


----------

